# archery -golf



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

havent heard of this for almost 30 years, who can afford to build one, golf courses are so busy they wouldnt let a archer out there, if you had a 400 yard shot par 3 you would shot your arrow in the air walk to where it was stuck in the ground shoot again untill you got to the green than shoot at a target instead of the hole in the ground, than go on to the next target. now can you think of what the insurance for that set up would cost. archery clubs with outdoor ranges now pay a fortune in insurance cost as it is
but it would be fun


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

where did that come from


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

He responded to your fairly vague topic title... 

I think you were trying to draw a correlation between Archery AND Gold... or a comparison anyway..

But to me and several others I'm sure it looks like you want to talk about the game of "Archery Golf" which has been around a while but never really took off..

my .02


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I think what Bob was shooting for was the difference between archery and golf payouts. You can go to a golf tournament on the PGA Tour, get 10th place and make a couple hundred grand. Where as you go to a professional archery tournament and get 10th place and hardly get back your entry fee...


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep, that is exactly what I meant.....PAYOUTS!!! What else can be done to get this jump started??


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

more tournements, more sponsors, more interest, more publicity.......


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Expand our sponsors to industries outside of the archery industry. How many guys watchin the shoot off in vegas didnt have a bud light in their hand?


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I think first you have to get everyone that shoots a bow interested in target archery first. At least to the point they would be interested watching it. There are so many guys that hunt with bows that if you got all of them to show interest in watching the sport then you have a start towards bigger sponserships and more money. If you compare to golf they have every golfer interested in watching and even a lot of people that don't play but still watch. The average golfer will also spend the money on new clubs, balls, shoes, etc because of what they see on TV the pros are using.
Now my personal problem I feel with archery is the wide difference in what the hunter expects for accuracy and what the target shooters expect. You can't put it on the actual ability difference between the pros and joes because golf has just as big of a difference, but in the same breath every duffer has had that great shot that they remember. Most bowhunters don't even know the ability it takes to be a great 3D shooter let alone a fita shooter. 
I think this all boils down to one more golf comparison. If you wanted to get better at golf you go to your local course and there is a golf pro giving lessons. The instructor abilities vary but atleast you have somewhere to go. You want to get archery lessons where do you go? Maybe the pro shop you bought the bow, but most of those are better at selling a bow then doing anything else, most would rather make a sale then sell a properly fitted bow, now this goes back to the expetation of the customer which for the most part isn't high, paper plate at 30 yards is great, so pro shop sells the bow, customer leaves happy, even though he has no idea how much more happy he would be if instead of those paper plate groups he was shooting 3" groups. So in order
1. Orgainize the coaching/teaching and make it accessible for everyone.
2. Get all the archers interested in the target games
3. Which will lead to sponserships because the sponserships will lead to increase sales for the companies.


----------

